# Démarrage sans RAM ??



## pot (13 Juillet 2014)

Mon G5 fait 3 bips et les ventilos tournent à fond au démarrage.
J'ai changé les barrettes mémoire (vérifiées), même résultat.
Est-ce qu'un redémarrage sans RAM me donnerait une indication sur les slots ou sur la carte mère ?
Merci pour toute réponse.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juillet 2014)

Question con, as-tu bien remis le plexi et le capot quand tu redémarres ? 

Non parce que sinon c'est normal il se met en sécurité.


----------



## pot (13 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Question con, as-tu bien remis le plexi et le capot quand tu redémarres ?
> 
> Non parce que sinon c'est normal il se met en sécurité.


Oui tout est bien fermé.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juillet 2014)

3 bips de souvenir c'est une mauvaise disposition de la ram. il y a un ordre bien précis à respecter (voir sur le site d'apple) .


----------



## pot (13 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> 3 bips de souvenir c'est une mauvaise disposition de la ram. il y a un ordre bien précis à respecter (voir sur le site d'apple) .


Oui, par paires identiques en partant du centre.
Mais là, actuellement, je n'ai qu'une seule barrette sur chaque slot n°1


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juillet 2014)

C'est de la DDR2 donc on es bien d'accord c'est un modèle 2005/2006?


----------



## pot (13 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est de la DDR2 donc on es bien d'accord c'est un modèle 2005/2006?


Oui modèle 2005, DDR 2, 533 MHz


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juillet 2014)

ILe problème c'est qu'il y a trois solutions. 

La ram mais d'après toi elle est neuve. 
Les processeurs (pâte thermique) 
Et plus probable la carte vidéo. C'est typique selon les symptômes que tu décris, la carte vidéo déclenche souvent les ventilateurs en cas de défaillance (même sur les mac pro ! ) .


----------



## pot (13 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> ILe problème c'est qu'il y a trois solutions.
> 
> La ram mais d'après toi elle est neuve.
> Les processeurs (pâte thermique)
> Et plus probable la carte vidéo. C'est typique selon les symptômes que tu décris, la carte vidéo déclenche souvent les ventilateurs en cas de défaillance (même sur les mac pro ! ) .



Je penche aussi pour la carte graphique, je crois avoir vu que l'on peut y faire un reset, est-ce juste.
J'aimerais être sûr de ce que je dois changer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------

La carte est une :
The NVIDIA GeForce 6600 with 256 MB of GDDR SDRAM occupies a 16-lane PCI Express slot.
Est-ce que je peux en mettre une autre, laquelle ?
Encore merci pour les réponses.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Juillet 2014)

C'est assez compliqué avec les G5. je pense que le mieux serait de reprendre la même non? 

(comme ça elle en te couterai pas cher.)


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juillet 2014)

bonjour,


voici la signification des bip au démarrage d'un mac. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1547?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US


----------



## pot (14 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est assez compliqué avec les G5. je pense que le mieux serait de reprendre la même non?
> 
> (comme ça elle en te couterai pas cher.)


Ca ne doit pas être si facile à trouver, je pense, c'est pas tout nouveau.


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Juillet 2014)

http://www.ebay.fr/sch/Cartes-graphiques-vidéo-/27386/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=powermac+g5&_sop=2


----------



## pot (16 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> http://www.ebay.fr/sch/Cartes-graphiques-vidéo-/27386/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=powermac+g5&_sop=2



J'hésite à commander, s'il y a un problème : perte de temps et d'argent. Je vais plutôt voir en local, a priori on peut mettre toute sorte de carte puisque c'est du PCI ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------

Un dépanneur en local me dit avoir le même problème avec deux appareils, il se pose la question sur le proc et sur la carte mère.
J'ai un vieux Imac Bondi, est-ce que je pourrais tester sa carte graphique sur le G5 ?


----------



## Invité (16 Juillet 2014)

pot a dit:


> J'ai un vieux Imac Bondi, est-ce que je pourrais tester sa carte graphique sur le G5 ?



Non elle est soudée


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Juillet 2014)

pot a dit:


> J'hésite à commander, s'il y a un problème : perte de temps et d'argent. Je vais plutôt voir en local, a priori on peut mettre toute sorte de carte puisque c'est du PCI ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------
> 
> ...



Non tu ne peu pas mettre ce que tu veux car OSX 10,5 ne supporte pas n'importe quoi et son contrôleur ne gère que du 512 MO maximum. Il faut obligatoirement une carte similaire à celles préconisés par Apple à l'époque!


----------



## pot (17 Juillet 2014)

Bon, finalement, j'ai fait un redémarrage sans la carte et j'ai toujours les trois bips.
C'est donc soit la carte mère, soit le processeur.

Par ailleurs, j'ai trouvé une boîte dans le coin qui m'en vend un entier qui fonctionne pour 100 euros, je vais opter pour cette solution.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont pris la peine de répondre.


----------



## Invité (17 Juillet 2014)

C'est cool, tu va avoir de la pièce détachée !


----------

